# soloflex



## Brad-Harris (Feb 3, 2013)

hi guys,

I been offered a soloflex gym by a mate in work he wants £80 for it. I want to know if they are any good so could someone please tell me.

thanks


----------



## Yanky1 (Mar 7, 2013)

They are wonderful if you are talking about the whole U.S. machine (the L bar, bench, weight straps etc... you can really tone on them but ( I'm a female) I don't think a man looking to build bulk would be happy with the results. I just want to know where he got one here in the UK?


----------



## Yanky1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am a petite woman (5 foot 3 inches) I owned one in America and was able to stay very toned on it but my Husband ( 6 foot 2 inch Military guy never liked it he said he couldn't build bulk on it . I waould love to know how your friend got one here in the U.K.???? Is it the complete machine with the "L bar" bench t-bar, , what about the atachments?(butterfly,leg extension etc?)


----------

